# Notebook geht gnadenlos in den Standby



## >xXx<AG (5. November 2009)

Hi,
habe ein Problem mit meinem HP Compaq nc6220. Der geht obwohl im Energieschema alles auf nie und immer an steht alle 10 Minuten in den Ruhezustand sobald keine Eingabe kommt.
Dabei ist es völlig egal ob er im Akku- oder Netzbetrieb ist.
Arbeiten oder Filme ansehen ist kein Problem da läuft er stundenlang problemlos, aber wen ich vom Rechner weggehe um einen Kaffee zu hohlen ist er wenn ich zurückkomme im Ruhemodus, gleiches macht er auch beim brennen von datenDVD`s, mitten im Brennvorgang wechselt er in den Ruhezustand, es sei denn ich bleibe dabei und bewege alle paar Minuten die Maus...
Meine Frage: gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Standby modus kommplett abzuschalten?
Das Betriebssystem ist WinXP Pro SP3, der Brenner ist Extern.


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2009)

sind denn alle treiber aktuell? benutzt du das windows energieschema oder ne HPsoftware? vlt. musst du mal ein tool bei HP dazuladen ?


----------



## >xXx<AG (8. November 2009)

Sorry das ich mich länger nicht gemeldet habe

Also, die Treiber sind aktuell, ich verwende das MS-Energieschema
Einstellungen sind:
Computer Immer an
Monitor ausschalten NIE
Festplatte ausschalten NIE
Standby NIE
Trotzdem geht er nach 10 Min in den Standby
Ich frage mich nur warum, egal was ich einstelle er scheint alle Einstellungen zu ignorieren und irgendeine Standarteinstellung zu verwenden.
Kann man das Energieschema vieleicht ganz abschalten?


----------

